# Blanket or Bi?



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

In studying illustrations demonstrating GSD color patterns I have noticed all of them depict blanket and saddle backs with stomachs that are not black or dark. The only dark colored stomachs I have noticed in these illustrations are in solid black or bi-color.

Can a saddle or blanket have a black stomach?

The reason I'm asking is my boy does not have pencil markings on his toes or tar heels but I have noticed not every bi-color does. He does have a solid black stomach.

Thanks, in advance, for your input!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Your pup is still pretty young so I imagine the saddle will continue to recede.........though I don't know the answer to your question. I can't recall seeing a bi-color without tarheels and penciling though.....


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Your pup is still pretty young so I imagine the saddle will continue to recede.........though I don't know the answer to your question. I can't recall seeing a bi-color without tarheels and penciling though.....


 
Yes, he is young, 6 months on the 22nd. I was sure he is a blanket until someone pointed out his black stomach. 

In looking at pics of dogs some breeders call bi-color I noticed the lack of tar heels, penciling is harder to see in pics. Maybe those dogs aren't true bi-color.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

How old is your pup? If it's still a youngster then you will have to wait a bit to be sure. Most seem to have their coloring set around 9mos or so. They will still change a bit, but by then you can usually be pretty set on what they are.
If a dog doesn't have tar heels then it's not a bi-color it is generally considered a melanistic black and tan or blanket back. Some bi-colors will have penciling that fades as they age but the tar heels stick around. One of the guys in our schutzhund club has a bi-color girl, we were looking at her the other day and noticed the penciling on her front feet has gotten pretty murky, the tar heels are still as defined as ever. She is almost 7 years old from what I recall.
The breeder he got his bi-color from has had quite a few litters with bi-colors and blacks over the years. She told him that if you pay attention and make note on the day they are born you know what you'll end up with. She said all her "true" bicolors were born all black except for the vent area and the blacks were all black everywhere. The blanket backs started out all black except the vent and some around the face and chest, maybe a tiny bit on the feet. I asked my breeder and she concurred on the bicolors starting out all black except the vent at birth.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

bocron said:


> How old is your pup? If it's still a youngster then you will have to wait a bit to be sure. Most seem to have their coloring set around 9mos or so. They will still change a bit, but by then you can usually be pretty set on what they are.
> If a dog doesn't have tar heels then it's not a bi-color it is generally considered a melanistic black and tan or blanket back. Some bi-colors will have penciling that fades as they age but the tar heels stick around. One of the guys in our schutzhund club has a bi-color girl, we were looking at her the other day and noticed the penciling on her front feet has gotten pretty murky, the tar heels are still as defined as ever. She is almost 7 years old from what I recall.
> The breeder he got his bi-color from has had quite a few litters with bi-colors and blacks over the years. She told him that if you pay attention and make note on the day they are born you know what you'll end up with. She said all her "true" bicolors were born all black except for the vent area and the blacks were all black everywhere. The blanket backs started out all black except the vent and some around the face and chest, maybe a tiny bit on the feet. I asked my breeder and she concurred on the bicolors starting out all black except the vent at birth.


 
He is almost 6 months. I have pics of him from the day he was born (love my breeder) and he did have some brown on his legs and brown eyebrows so that settles that.

Thanks for the info and fast replies!


----------

